# First Table Design - Feedback Wanted



## xraymtb (4 May 2008)

Hi All

This is my first attempt at designing something myself - let me know what your thoughts are.







The wood is going to be Walnut and Oak, the top is constructed using sliding dovetails (I like the visible dovetail at each side) with the entire top sitting in recesses on the legs. The lower assembly will provide some structural strength and is constructed with halving joints and mortise and tenons (note these are not modelled at the leg attachement as I am not convinced of the leg length yet!!).






Thanks for your views in advance!!


----------



## wizer (4 May 2008)

I really like that Mike. I think it would look better using just 4 legs tho


----------



## Slim (4 May 2008)

Very nice design. Just my cup of tea. The only thing I would say is I think the top is a bit much. I think I would prefer it if it was just oak. Love the walnut legs though. 

Nicely rendered as well. :wink:

btw, if you adjust the dimension of the material to match the dimension of the leg, you will avoid those 'seams' in the textures.


----------



## wizer (4 May 2008)

Slim":2b2qsf2s said:


> The only thing I would say is I think the top is a bit much. I think I would prefer it if it was just oak.



Or Oak with a Walnut stripe? to show off the sliding DT?


----------



## mailee (4 May 2008)

I do like the use of the contrasting woods, but like Wizer I think it would look much better with four legs. Maybe if the legs wrapped around the corners? JMO :wink:


----------



## Slim (4 May 2008)

I like the eight legs. I has a sort of arachnid feel to it. Almost like it could jump to life and crawl across the floor at any moment.


----------



## catface (6 May 2008)

Hello Mike,
I rather like the design. Can't see any obvious improvements to your idea as presented. Out of curiosity there's 2 things I' d try drawing up as alternatives, but I dont think they'll actually look as good - 

1 - replace bottom rails with a single square shaped rail the outside of which follows the line of the outer edge of the table top (ie.a big hollow square), or is slightly smaller than the size of the top. You could have a single cross shape piece in the middle of the square,per original above, or try with this space empty.

2 - following on from the above, I'd try making the top round or oval, and doing a lower rail as in (1) to match ie. for a circular top, the lower rail is a ring the outer diameter of which matches the outer diameter of a (now round) top. The ring could still have two contrasting woods with joints to match the top (perhaps this is too fussy but fun to make).
The ring could be empty or mount a cross (as in original drawing).
This version might need a slight taper on the legs outer surface towards the top (like a shuttle-cock) !

Its hard to really see these things in your minds eye without doing proper scaled drawings. 

Hope this helps & thanks for posting !
Regards, Catface.


----------



## frugal (6 May 2008)

WiZeR":1sdqrufp said:


> I really like that Mike. I think it would look better using just 4 legs tho



I actually like the eight legs, it looks a bit different and makes the piece stand out. It also gives it a real feel of both rotational and mirror symmetry (which would be true with 4 legs, but I think that 8 really emphasizes it).


----------



## Mr T (11 May 2008)

Hi Mike

There is no indication of scale on your drawing. What are the general dimensions and where is the table to stand. The design looks promising but can only be judged in realation to its scale and function.

Chris


----------



## xraymtb (11 May 2008)

Hi Chris

The table top measures 14 inches along each edge (6 for the outer corner pieces and 4 for the central pieces) and is 2 inches thick. The legs are 18 inches in length, measuring 2 inches wide and 2 1/2 inches deep. 

The rest of the dimensions were designed by trial and error until I felt happy with the way the table looked (the beauty of using SketchUp).

I had designed it to replace a cheap Ikea table of similar size and to act as a small coffee table. As I mentioned above, I was not convinced of the leg length yet - partly as I ordered a new suite for the lounge a few weeks ago and never measured the height of the arms or seat.

I was planning on trying out a few suggestions already made and posting the results - if you have any comments I would welcome them.

Mike

P.S. Although nobody has asked I thought I would note that the initial design and modelling was carried out in SketchUp with the rendered image being made with Maxwell Render. I found the plugin to directly link the two to be much better than my previous workflow utilising exporting the model as a 3ds file and rendering through 3dsMax.


----------



## Mr T (11 May 2008)

Hi Mike

I like the basic concept and the combination of timbers, but with the dimensions you give I think it may be a bit too chunky for its overall size. Also you have a few extra pieces in the underframe which could be removed perhaps, to lighten the effect. A quick mock up with some soft wood and mdf banged together with a few screws can often help with these proportion considerations.

The sketchup rendering I see on this forum makes me green with envy, I have spent hours trying to get the hang of it but have still to produce a decent picture. Does mouse sensitivity have an effect!

Chris


----------



## xraymtb (11 May 2008)

Chris

I had wondered if the legs at least were too heavy for the piece overall, especially with there being eight of them. Similarly, the 2in thick timber would make for a very substantial and heavy top. Perhaps I will try a quick redesign with reduced thicknesses in the major components.

The extra pieces in the underframe were due to my wanting to use it to hold a few larger books that really have no other place to go due to their size.

Mike


----------



## xraymtb (14 May 2008)

I remodelled the table design with a thinner (1 1/2") top and thinner legs (also 1 1/2"). I also removed the central pieces to the underframe.

The trouble is I can't decide which I prefer now!!!



catface":ei1z417p said:


> I'd try making the top round or oval



I did try this but immediately didn't like the look so I never went far enough with the model to show you guys. I guess I just like square corners!!

I am trying a few other variations with four legs instead of eight - I'll post them up later tonight.


----------



## xraymtb (14 May 2008)

A couple of four legged options. Not to my taste though.


----------



## Mr T (14 May 2008)

Hi Mike

As you can probably guess I prefer the slimmed down version on the right.

If you wanted to store a book in the under frame will there be room to get it in there between the legs? (as the vicar said.....)

Chris


----------



## Jake (14 May 2008)

I'd try slimmer still, there's still a lot of leg going on.


----------

